# Pond walleyes? Catching any???



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

We've been catching them right before dark on minnows.. Also the perch are hitting too!


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

That is weird i never caught any walleye in ponds but who know state recored saugeye was caught in pond .. i have caught saugeye in a pond but never a walleye ? ? ? ?


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

These are stocked walleye and yellow perch. They quit hitting in Sept. but are hitting again.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

If you want p.m. me and i will tell you how to get into a mess of them at night ....


----------

